# transport im kofferraum



## batigoal (4. Mai 2010)

hi,

hab mir als absoluter bike-nub grad  nen mtb gekauft und muss das jetzt mal im kofferraum transportieren, hab allerdings keine ahnung, im allg. und auch im speziellen . wie gehts am schonensten? sattel raus, vorderrad ab, nuppi zwishcne bremsbeläge und was noch? hab ne rs reba und formula rx bremsen. dasrf das fahrrad auf den kopf? wegen gabel und bremsen frag ich!sonst nach was zu beachten?bin heiß will endlich ne lange tour machen  danke euch


----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2010)

kommt aufs auto an. sitze umklappen und reinschmeißen.

oder sitze umklappen vorderrad raus und reinschmeißen.

oder wenns zwei sind. sitze umklappen vorderrad raus. sattel runter. gabel zuerst rein und in denn fußraum und hinstellen. 2. rad rein und räder nicht stehen lassen. und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (4. Mai 2010)

Klappe auf, Bike reinstellen. Mit dem zweiten genauso... Beim dritten müssen dann doch die Vorderräder raus . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2010)

Kommt schwer aufs Auto und den Kofferraum an. Im Sportcoupé mussten bei mir Sattel und beide Räder raus, in meinem jetzigen Microvan Vorderrad raus Sattel runter und ab auf den Innenraumhalter. In nem VW-Bus Sitze weg und rein das Ding...


----------



## schens (4. Mai 2010)

Ein Bike in einen PKW zu verladen sollte wohl kaum ein Problem darstellen. So lange es rein passt.
Eine Gabel nimmt keinen Schaden wenn die mal auf dem Kopf steht, im Gegenteil. Brensen sollten nach längerem kopfstehen auf Funktion getestet werden. Kann sein das man einige mal mit dem Hebel "pumpen" muss bis wieder ein Druckpunkt da ist.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Mai 2010)

So mach ich´s auch. Im Zaphira bekomme ich mit ausgebauten Laufrädern bis zu 4 Bikes rein.


----------



## softcake (5. Mai 2010)

Schau Dir mal das Bike-Transportsystem an: braun-poehl

Die Leute sind extrem nett und hilfsbereit, ihr System absolut bezahlbar. Kommt jetzt natürlich auf Deine Kofferraumgröße an...

softcake


----------



## Nachor (5. Mai 2010)

Falls du nen Bike mit Scheibenbremsen hast, auf jedenfall bei Radausbau, das beifegügte Transportklötzchen zwischen die Bremszylinder stecken. Beim Einladen ist man schnell am Bremshebel gezogen und dann ist der Ärger gross


----------



## Kasermandl (5. Mai 2010)

Kann Nachor nur recht geben - Transportklötzchen benutzen - ansonst ist der Ein und Ausbau des Vorderrades und des Sattels ja kein Problem. Und mit einer Decke als Schutz zwischen den verschiedenen Rädern macht man auch nichts falsch ;-)


----------



## batigoal (5. Mai 2010)

sauber-vielen dank für die zahlreichen antworten!


----------



## greatwhite (5. Mai 2010)

mit dem richtigen Auto kein Thema 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/0/2/4/5/_/large/GrandC4Picasso.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (6. Mai 2010)

heckklappe öffnen, fahrrad ohne vorderrad in den kofferraum legen, vorderrad dazu, heckklappe schließen. ist eigentlich nicht besonders schwer. wenn man einen passat o.ä. mit stufenheck gekauft hat, kann einem eh nicht geholfen werden.


----------



## twincam (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du's ganz lehrbuchmäßig machen willst, ziehst du noch die Bremshebel und bindest sie mit Schnur, Gummiband,... am Lenker fest. Dadurch kann keine Luft, die evtl im Ausgleichsbehälter ist in den Schlauch wandern, egal in welcher Position du das Bike transportierst. (Das ganze natürlich, nachdem man das Bremsdings reingesteckt hat und bevor man das Bike auf den Kopf dreht...)


----------



## Tobstar09 (6. Mai 2010)

In meinem Seat Leon passen zwei Bikes rein, bei einem muss allerdings das Vorderrad ab.


----------



## Flo82 (7. Mai 2010)

sogar in meinen Citroen Saxo passen 2 Bikes rein ;-)
Allerdings muss ich beide Räder abbauen


----------



## fuschnick (7. Mai 2010)

sogar in smart geht ein bike


----------



## 1b6l (7. Mai 2010)

greatwhite schrieb:


> mit dem richtigen Auto kein Thema
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/0/2/4/5/_/large/GrandC4Picasso.JPG



hi!
sieht stabil und sicher aus  , und auch Steckachse kompatibel? was für ein System ist es?
gruß
1b6l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (8. Mai 2010)

1b6l schrieb:


> hi!
> sieht stabil und sicher aus  , und auch Steckachse kompatibel? was für ein System ist es?
> gruß
> 1b6l



Der Grundträger ist ein BIKEINSIDE. Die mitgelieferten Schnellspanner-Aufnahmen habe ich aber inzwischen gegen welche von Thule getausch, da diese schräg auf den Träger geschraubt werden was große Vorteile bei der Ladebreite hat. Außerdem scheuern die Lenker und Lenkeranbauten der Bikes nicht aneinander.

Edit: Im Lieferumfang des BIKEINSIDE Innenraumträgers sind VELOMANN Gabelaufnahmen dabei, welche sich leider nicht verdrehen lassen. Nicht so optimal.


----------



## bikeinside (16. Mai 2010)

Ob da etwas scheuert, kommt darauf an, wie man die Bikes reinbaut.





In unserer Galerie gibt´s Bilder von noch mehr Anwendungsmöglichkeiten! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29695
Den Grundträger gibt es auch einzeln, Steckachsenadapter auch!


----------



## greatwhite (16. Mai 2010)

bikeinside schrieb:


> Ob da etwas scheuert, kommt darauf an, wie man die Bikes reinbaut.



Stimmt bedingt. 
Mein Problem war aber, dass Bikes mit Fox Gabeln (in meinem Fall Fox 32 F100 RL Remote) nur gespannt werden können wenn die Velomann Aufnahme Richtung Innenraum zeigt. Zeigt die Aufnahme Richtung Kofferraumdeckel liegt die Gabel mit dem unteren Teil der Postmount -Aufnahme auf dem Trägerstab auf und die Schnellspannerachse kann nicht gespannt werden. die Position der Achse müsste min. 20mm höher liegen um sauber spannen zu können.
Mit beiden Aufnahmen in der selben Richtung kommen sich aber die Lenker zu sehr in die Quere obwohl ich nicht gerade einen Kleinwagen hab.

Das war der Grund weshalb die Velomann Aufnahmen umgehend gegen schräg montierbare (hier Thule) ersetzt wurden.

Also mein Tip in Richtung bikeinside - Evtl. über den Zukauf anderer Aufnahmen nachdenken. Vielleicht auch etwas wertigeres was besser zum zweifelsfrei gut gelungenen Grundträger passt.


----------



## bikeinside (16. Mai 2010)

Bei diesem Fahrzeug würde ich empfehlen, die Bikes leicht schräg reinzustellen und den Täger weiter innen zu montieren, damit die Lenker im Fahrzeug sind, so kann man ide komplette Breite ausnutzen.
Alternativ versuchen die Gabel um 180 Grad zu verdrehen.
Meine Fox am Genius kann ich in beide Richtungen montieren.


----------



## greatwhite (16. Mai 2010)

bikeinside schrieb:


> Bei diesem Fahrzeug würde ich empfehlen, die Bikes leicht schräg reinzustellen und den Täger weiter innen zu montieren, damit die Lenker im Fahrzeug sind, so kann man ide komplette Breite ausnutzen.
> Alternativ versuchen die Gabel um 180 Grad zu verdrehen.
> Meine Fox am Genius kann ich in beide Richtungen montieren.



Beim C4Picasso gibt es beidseitig Aussparungen in der Kofferraumverkleidung in die der Träger 100% sicher gegen jegliches Verrutschen reinpasst. Daher ist diese Position für mich erste Wahl. Ansonsten ist die Montage im Auto aber nun zu 100% gut gelöst.
Trotzdem recht schönen Dank für die Bemühungen.


----------



## DFG (17. Mai 2010)

In mein T5 geht auch ein Smart


----------



## TestTest123 (17. Mai 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:
			
		

> sogar in smart geht ein bike





DFG schrieb:


> In mein T5 geht auch ein Smart



Ergo geht in deinen T5 auch ein Bike


----------



## DFG (17. Mai 2010)

Faszinierend, diese Logik, nicht wahr Capitan Kirk
Sitz in der zweiten Sitzreihe raus, Bank nach vorne und schon ist Platz für einen Smart äh, die Räder.


----------



## pefro (18. Mai 2010)

>



hmmm, dass Schweissen müsst ihr aber noch ein bisschen üben, oder?


----------



## bikeinside (18. Mai 2010)

Wir wollen ja keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. Mai 2010)

wozu gibt es praktikanten ^^


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2010)

batigoal schrieb:


> bin heiß will endlich ne *lange tour* machen  danke euch




...dann lass die Karre stehn und fahr von daheim los!


----------



## Panscher (30. Mai 2010)

bikeinside schrieb:


> Ob da etwas scheuert, kommt darauf an, wie man die Bikes reinbaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

ein interessantes System!

Allerdings kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen das das stabil sein soll?

Die Fahrräder stehen doch im Kofferraum und sind lediglich an der Gabel (da wo normal das Rad eingespannt ist) mit der Strebe von euch am Boden befestigt?

Nimmt da die Gabelaufnahme keinen schaden in schnellen kurven?

Könnte mir vorstellen das die wohl kaputt gehen wenn das Rad nur dort befestigt ist und durch eine Kurve zur Seite umkippt! 

Hoffe auf eine antowort darauf.

Gruß
Panscher


----------



## greatwhite (30. Mai 2010)

Was sind bei Dir "schnelle Kurven" 

Du solltest die Bikes schon zusätzlich mit nem Spanngurt sichern. Dann scheuern sie auch nicht gegeneinander wenn es im Lenkerbereich etwas enger zugeht. 
Die Halterungen an sich sind in jedem Fall in der Lage das Rad sicher zu halten, denn eigentlich sind diese Halterungen zur Montage auf  Dachträgern ausgelegt. (Die Geschichte mit dem Steckachsen-Adapter mal ausgenommen - dazu kann ich nichts sagen).


----------



## Panscher (30. Mai 2010)

Naja autobahnauf und abfahrten, Kreisverkehre... da hat man ja doch schon recht hohe kräfte zur seite...

dachte vllt das es da dann probleme an der gabel gibt wenn sie lediglich an selbiger fest verankert ist...

Aufm dach wird ja zurätzlich noch das hinterrad festgemacht.


----------



## mtb66 (30. Mai 2010)

Denke auf einem richtigen Trail ist die Gabel wohl immer einer größeren Belastung ausgesetzt als im Kofferraum eines Autos.


----------



## greatwhite (30. Mai 2010)

Panscher schrieb:


> Naja autobahnauf und abfahrten, Kreisverkehre... da hat man ja doch schon recht hohe kräfte zur seite...
> 
> dachte vllt das es da dann probleme an der gabel gibt wenn sie lediglich an selbiger fest verankert ist...
> 
> Aufm dach wird ja zurätzlich noch das hinterrad festgemacht.



Dass das HR fixiert wird stimmt, aber das bringt Dir absolut nichts im Bezug auf die seitlichen Kräfte.
Deshalb sollst Du ja die Bikes zu den Seiten hin mit nem Spanngurt sichern.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2010)

Die Gabel wird doch unten so verspannt, als ob da die Nabe drinsitzt. Dann hat man eine feste Einheit aus Tauchrohren und dieser Befestigung. Da passiert überhaupt nix in der Kurve.

Würde man nur einen Gabelholm anklemmen, müsste diese Befestigung die ganzen Seitenkräfte aufnehmen und da sieht die Sache schon anders aus.

Uups, sollte ich mir als Lefty Fahrer nun Gedanken machen ?


----------

